# Orange Lake Maintenance fees



## TilleyGirl (Jan 25, 2016)

Anyone with an explanation as to why a 1 bedroom at Orange Lake North Village in Orlando would have the same maintenance fee as a 2 bedroom in the same place?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 25, 2016)

What is the source of your information?  

If you are looking at something like ebay Ads, be aware that they often have the wrong info.


----------



## TilleyGirl (Jan 25, 2016)

Looking at a transfer company out of Texas that does resales of sort.  They charge $1 when they want to clear something out.  They are called Legacy Adventures Inc.

They have a 1 bedroom that shows the maintenance fee bill of $770 and about $93 in taxes.  I almost bought 2 other the past year (both went to ROFR) where the 2 bed mf were almost identical.

I called OL but got the run around.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 25, 2016)

Some resorts for whatever reason decided, when building and creating the timeshare offering, that MF's would be a flat rate regardless of size.  It is written into the CC &R's and require a super majority or such to change.  It takes more than a simple board vote.  An organization like Holiday Inn Vacation Club that controls the vote of all the HICV members probably could get it changed but there are still a lot of deeded owners not in HICV at Orange Lake.

In addition to Orange Lake East Village, I also own one in NC and one in SC that also does this.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 25, 2016)

Mfees are going to be the death of the industry.


----------

